# Two years of ONR, the final pics.



## Mirror Finish Details

Two years ago I decided in the interest of DW and ONR, plus to make my life easier with a 3 year old trying to help Dad; to only wash my car with this wonder product.

So, in November 2008 my trusty steed was used as a donar car for a meet. I then gave it another machining and applied 2 coats of Opti Seal.

Since then all I have done is wash the car with ONR. Car has seen no snow foam or power wash action, just ONR. 

My method is one cap full in a spray bottle and two cap fulls in a bucket, 99p job from B&Q, B&Q or ScrewFix grout sponges and costco MF's.

I spray car with the spray first and let soak for 5 mins, then with minimal water on spong wipe over panel, rinse in same bucket, wipe and if needs be rinse and wipe again. Dry with MF and move to next panel.

This method seems to work quite well and can now do the whole car in 15 mins. I use the remainder of the water for the wheels. Wheels are the only bit I have used chemicals on though when needed.

The water in the bucket is black but all the grit is held at the bottom in suspension, as ONR says it will, no silly grit guards used either. I feel really comfortable washing this way. Over the two years I have used half a bottle of Opti Seal to top up the protection, usually two coats every 3 months.

In reality I can wash a filthy car with just 5L of water.

So today as two years is nearly up and I am amazed I did this as well, here are a few pics of the few little swirl marks taken in real bright sun.


































Yes there are swirl marks in it, but only tiny ones. Some of you may scoff about the swirl marks but I have seen 60 plate cars in worse condition. Unless in the sun you cannot see the swirls. Cannot see them under florescents in the garage.

My findings are ONR is a frightening prospect for most of us, but after using it now for two years I am going to correct the car again and carry on using it, may treat her to a snow foam though and 2BM wash as a treat!!!!!

Car has covered 44,000 miles in the two years through the worst winter in years and all the volcanic ash as well.

Was fun doing it and waiting for 10L of ONR from the States, I am so committed to this type of wash now.

Give it a go is all I can say!!!!!!​
Cheers
:car:


----------



## R0B

this may change my mind regarding waterless over winter as id posted earlier today saying after a planned winter of it id bottled it.brilliant long term test and great for those of us that are into this cheers for the time and effort:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

robinho said:


> this may change my mind regarding waterless over winter as id posted earlier today saying after a planned winter of it id bottled it.brilliant long term test and great for those of us that are into this cheers for the time and effort:thumb:


ONR isn't a waterless product...
looks very good, need to try my ONR


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Well almost waterless 5L instead of zillions of litres.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

-Kev- said:


> ONR isn't a waterless product...
> looks very good, need to try my ONR


Go for it Kev, you know you want too!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

will give it a go when i next wash my car - is there a point when a car is too dirty for ONR and you reach for the PW and foam?


----------



## -Kev-

Mirror Finish said:


> Well almost waterless 5L instead of zillions of litres.


very true


----------



## S63

I've been using ONR exclusively for over a year now on the black Merc, an occasional power wash if really cruddy, apart from it's amazing cleaning powers it is extremely sympathetic to the LSP, a real bonus as the car is often washed four or five times a week, a few minor swirls which is easy to live with knowing it only takes 20 minutes to do a complete wash.


----------



## Pezza4u

I've been using ONR for over a year and I love it, don't use anything else now apart from AS autowash on the wheels. I prefer to keep my buckets for the paint and wheels seperate!

I last polished my car over 2 years ago and would say I achieved 90% correction for swirl removal. To look at the paint now in strong sunlight it still looks the same to me, only very light swirls are present.


----------



## The Sheriff

Very imformative thread MF, thanks very much:thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Very interesting write up about your experience of two years exclusive use of of ONR. Thanks for posting :thumb:

I'm finding ONR is very good to use indeed. I've only been using it a few months (since the hose pipe ban) but really like the speed of the wash process. Very efficient overall. Having VAG cars, the paint is pretty hard and is showing no signs of swirling as yet. I may go back to the traditional two buckets over winter when the car's are very dirty. Will see how brave I feel when confronted with a car caked in road grime


----------



## toni

Looks good MF! A testament to ONR's power :thumb:

Could you take some pics in the sun after you wash the car?


----------



## pete5570

Great product. Used it since June and can't fault it! Very easy to use and very economical. A friend bought a white Fiesta about 5 weeks ago and gave it the Optiseal treatment, since then he's washed it about twice a week with ONR and it still looks fantastic and beads very well. Can't rate Optimum products enough!


----------



## grayfox

Carried out only two washes since I recieved my ONR but both have been a pleasure and a shock.. even the second time round! and mirror finish is totally right in only needed 5L I put that amount in last time and was more than enough


----------



## Maggi200

I use it with the 2bucket method to rinse my grout sponge, just can't get my head aorund the polymer bits stopping the scratches from bits of grit etc. Still, very happy with it and still love it, but you can't beat a good snow foam IMO


----------



## Lowiepete

Well done that man! :thumb:


----------



## big ben

you would get that amount of swirls using snow foam and 2 bucket as well, its very impressive. 

How often did you wash the car? was it weekly or less frequent? i wash my all the time which obviously helps stopping a big build up of dirt, so would of thought that would help keep minor swirls down to


----------



## hag

Very useful review MF. What size bottle/how much water do you use for the the "pre spray" 

cheers


----------



## Spoony

Absolutely terrific mirror finish. Great review and makes me want to wander to the shady corner that is onr! 

About the swirl marks, to be fair I've put that many and maybe even more with 2bm!


----------



## big ben

^^^ do it!!

been using ONR for over a year now and havent looked back, love using snow foam but prefer using ONR for speed, gloss finish and ease of use


----------



## mattsbmw

Very useful info


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nice results after 2 years but couple of questions...

1. how do you clean the wheels properly?
2. how do you clean the arches properly?
3. What about heavy soiling on the sills and lower half of the car?


----------



## borinous

looks great im def going to have to get some of this to try it out.


----------



## Shiny

Also, has any one use this product on soft Honda paint? I only have to brush past my dusty car with my coat and get marks in the lacquer.


----------



## big ben

For Nick....

1. how do you clean the wheels properly?
*seal wheels, shampoo in spray bottle, brushes, watering can* 
2. how do you clean the arches properly?
*pressure wash them when needed, other wise i sometimes spray APC, brush and throw a bucket of water into the arch if im being lazy* :lol:
3. What about heavy soiling on the sills and lower half of the car? 
*wash them last, with a different tile sponge. If you wash your car weekly and have good protection the dirt build up isnt that bad so its fine*


----------



## big ben

Shiny said:


> Also, has any one use this product on soft Honda paint? I only have to brush past my dusty car with my coat and get marks in the lacquer.


havent used it on honda paint, but can garantee its great for it... Its as safe as 2BM if not safer when used correctly!!

try cquartz as well, will make it more scratch resistant :thumb:


----------



## Ross

-Kev- said:


> will give it a go when i next wash my car - is there a point when a car is too dirty for ONR and you reach for the PW and foam?


If its caked in mud and Dirt not that ONR can't cope with it the wash media and buckets get dirty.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Cheers guys.
Car was treated today, snow foam and correction and two coats of Opti Seal, plus as a special treat a coat of BOS.

Will be back ONRing again when it is really dirty, won't be long here as the roads are all muddy, hence why I only do the arches in Spring. Cleaning arches seems a thankless task to me personally.

I will try to get it covered in mud etc and do a write up.


----------



## orienteer

ONR is truly a great choice :thumb:

I try and convince all friends who ask for product advice that this should be one of their must have's!!

What amazes me is how clean the bucket is after the wash water is tipped away when compared to a shampoo wash .. weird!!

As for alloys I go straight from finishing the paintwork and give the wheels a wipe over with the remaining ONR which takes the brake dust etc off a treat.

Ian


----------



## Brazo

I was using ONR 5 years ago but it never really became too popular but it does look like its having a resurgence which is why I popped a lil' bottle in my shopping basket last night to give it another go. Now I can't even recall the best way to use it but am sure I did a few posts on it...goes off to search!


----------



## toni

Weren't you a regular QEW user?


----------



## james_death

Great write up im going to have to give it awhirl


----------



## Mouseless

any chance of a youtube clip of "how to" ?


----------



## Leemack

ONR wash video - DEMO

For you guys who havent seen the demo !

:thumb:


----------



## Jacktdi

Good write up, always been abit put off by it all but if you use it right I guess you get the right results, still for some reason couldn't bring myself to use it though im affraid.


----------



## RandomlySet

I. Must. Try. ONR!


----------



## leigh258

Nice write up with some pretty amazing results, don't think I'd try it though, just love washing the car too much and taking my time with it.


----------



## ashg

Thanks for the info and pics. I've been using ONR over a year now and I'm very happy with it

It's very hard to convince some non users it works.......Their loss :lol:


----------



## Ross

After ONR try there QD and there spray wax for some serious bling with very little effort:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great to see you guys using it.

Is an amazing product and still amazes me how it literally holds all the dirt at the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## karl_liverpool

i have one which works the same way that i was telling you about steve. the one i helped mess up the formula of.
i will try onr myself at some point. but i will always prefer the snowfoam method simply for the eye cathing ability of the coloured foams lol.
excelent review too. and i can attest as to the finish on steves car it is a very good finish with lovely deep reflection.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

karl_liverpool said:


> i have one which works the same way that i was telling you about steve. the one i helped mess up the formula of.
> i will try onr myself at some point. but i will always prefer the snowfoam method simply for the eye cathing ability of the coloured foams lol.
> excelent review too. and i can attest as to the finish on steves car it is a very good finish with lovely deep reflection.


Cheers mate!!!!


----------



## ashg

Ross said:


> After ONR try there QD and there spray wax for some serious bling with very little effort:thumb:


Been there done that :thumb:. Great products.


----------



## FINCarbin

I'm still little suspicious about ONR. Not saying it's not good product, but I still prefer classic washing method. Might still give ONR a try in future if I can get my hands on it :thumb:


----------



## R0B

excellent 2 year review,its been interesting reading,cheers for doing it and will you now stay with this in the future.:thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Tried my ONR this afternoon. Very quick and easy. Happy with the method and results. Think I may be converted


----------



## Shiny

After a week of driving my clean black bonnet is now nearly white from road grime. It will end up getting like this for most of the winter.

Sunday morning comes, i go to use the hose pipe to find there was still some water in it and it has frozen. Or it is pouring down with rain. So i have a curse and go back into the warm/dry.

I can see this being an ideal product for me on those days when i want to clean the car but can't. My plan will be to clean the car in the comfort of the garage.

I've seen the ONR video and it is difficult to tell for sure, but is there much "spillage" as such, in other words do you end up with much water on the floor after washing? If not, i will definitely be buying some in for the coming cold and/or wet days.


----------



## Will-S

Shiny said:


> After a week of driving my clean black bonnet is now nearly white from road grime. It will end up getting like this for most of the winter.
> 
> Sunday morning comes, i go to use the hose pipe to find there was still some water in it and it has frozen. Or it is pouring down with rain. So i have a curse and go back into the warm/dry.
> 
> I can see this being an ideal product for me on those days when i want to clean the car but can't. My plan will be to clean the car in the comfort of the garage.
> 
> I've seen the ONR video and it is difficult to tell for sure, but is there much "spillage" as such, in other words do you end up with much water on the floor after washing? If not, i will definitely be buying some in for the coming cold and/or wet days.


When I did mine today, I used a microfibre wash mitt. Squeezed it out in the bucket so that it was not dripping wet. It still held lots of water but this did not drip off the car, it just washed the dirt off the car. No drippage but the mitt still felt heavy with water. Seemed to work for me. Flipped mitt over to use the other side when I thought first side as getting dirty.


----------



## Shiny

Excellent, I'll order some ONR to use on these coming wet/cold days then. Cheers.


----------



## Gleams

I am glad someone has put some true longer-term photos up as that was the only thing holding me back really. Appreciate the write up, will get some on order  you really should get commission from ONR!!


----------



## MilesBetter

*Gets my vote*

Just to say I am also an ONR convert 

After reading all the many threads on various forums I thought I should see for myself if all the claims were true, and have now been using for about 6 months or so (as well as most of the Optimum range) and I cant see myself without my ONR and ONR QD, OID and Opti-Seal.

Keen to try out the new Opti-Clean.

Any chance to pic whore off a previous detail when I owned the Evo and detailed with Optimum products...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186741


----------



## Smeds

I'm a convert, totally blown away by the results. I've been talking about it at work and get quite dubious reactions. I tell them you need confidence in the product and confidence in yourself to follow the instructions. I keep spray bottle in the car and use it for bird carp. 
I started off using it on my girlfriend's Shuma and my Dad's Ka, didn't take me long to get the confidence mentioned above to use it on my TT. Big thanks and kudos to whoever put me onto it in the first place, it was someone on here but can't recall who.

But.. do I get Optimum Car Wax or Optimum Opti-Seal? Or both?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Glad you have come to the darker side guys.

ONR is a fantastic product.


----------



## Smeds

Mirror Finish said:


> Glad you have come to the darker side guys.
> 
> ONR is a fantastic product.


It's also very reassuring to see comments like yours from people that detail as a profession!


----------



## Lowiepete

Smeds said:


> But.. do I get Optimum Car Wax or Optimum Opti-Seal? Or both?


Optimum Car Wax (OCW) is simply a spray wax with carnauba content. Not 
that much because of the difficulty in keeping it as a spray. It's very easy to 
apply and there's no wiping off, so there's minimal contact. Rather than use it 
as an LSP, it makes a top quality QD, in terms of protection.

Optimum Opti-Seal (OOS) is a sealant, definitely an LSP. It will give a very 
cool and glassy shine, which will be entirely dependant on the car's colour 
_and_ the eye of the beholder as to whether or not you like it. Bling it is!

Again, one of the easiest to use products out there, simply wipe on. The
trick is see how thinly you can apply it. OOS should be applied as close to
the paint as you can - it will dissolve wax to get to the paint. It will not 
really layer, but because you apply it so thinly, which with some colours 
makes it difficult to see where you have been, you'll need 2 coats.

The bling of OOS can be kept with later applications of Optimum Instant
Detailer (OID) as Optimum recommend, or by OCW.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MilesBetter

Lowiepete said:


> Optimum Car Wax (OCW) is simply a spray wax with carnauba content. Not
> that much because of the difficulty in keeping it as a spray. It's very easy to
> apply and there's no wiping off, so there's minimal contact. Rather than use it
> as an LSP, it makes a top quality QD, in terms of protection.
> 
> Optimum Opti-Seal (OOS) is a sealant, definitely an LSP. It will give a very
> cool and glassy shine, which will be entirely dependant on the car's colour
> _and_ the eye of the beholder as to whether or not you like it. Bling it is!
> 
> Again, one of the easiest to use products out there, simply wipe on. The
> trick is see how thinly you can apply it. OOS should be applied as close to
> the paint as you can - it will dissolve wax to get to the paint. It will not
> really layer, but because you apply it so thinly, which with some colours
> makes it difficult to see where you have been, you'll need 2 coats.
> 
> The bling of OOS can be kept with later applications of Optimum Instant
> Detailer (OID) as Optimum recommend, or by OCW.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


+1 this is exactly how I have adopted the Optimum Products, and used on the Detail of my Evo I just sold.

I made a couple of my own mixes in spray bottles of ONR/OID/OCW combined in different ratios - I use them to follow an ONR wash or for maintenance this gives me a waterless wash/drying aid/ qd/protection and gloss all in one and saves on some steps. I know there is opti-clean now so that probably plugs the gap between ONR and an ONR QD.

Some end results of my 'Optimised' Evo


----------



## Mike_T

Hmm, that looks incredible. However I'm still skeptic until I see it in real. A galon of ONR is on the way form CYC by the way.


----------



## Ross

Mike_T said:


> Hmm, that looks incredible. However I'm still skeptic until I see it in real. A galon of ONR is on the way form CYC by the way.


It will surprise you:thumb:


----------



## Mike_T

Ross said:


> It will surprise you:thumb:


Hope you mean positively surprise!


----------



## james_death

Finally ordered my ONR. But that then ment also adding optiseal and ironx and car lack glass sealant, finally managed to stop myself. :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

Noticed that some are swapping out ONR mixed as QD to Opti-Clean what would be the advantages of this please. 

Previously used ONR QD as a drying aid... would it be worth swapping out for Opti-Clean.


----------



## james_death

steve_70 said:


> Noticed that some are swapping out ONR mixed as QD to Opti-Clean what would be the advantages of this please.
> 
> Previously used ONR QD as a drying aid... would it be worth swapping out for Opti-Clean.


Contains same polymers as onr but has more stuff for protection and gloss so would be great to replace onr at QD mix as offers more.
Especially as when all said and done onr is there to clean rather than to bling the motor.


----------



## MilesBetter

Thanks,I amslightly confused however, as I thought OID was there to bling the motor,top up the gloss/protection.... and the clue was in the name of Opti-Clean .... it being a cleaner and not a QD...you are saying that ONR is a better cleaner, is that correct... I would have thought OID was there to add to the protection and Gloss  Thanks in advance for clarification


----------



## GavinD

After reading all on here i feel i have to give ONR a try. I am fairly new to detailing, so try not to stray away for the tried and tested methods of snow foam, rinse and 2 bucket wash- although after all the rapturous praise ONR is receiving, it may sneak in some shelf space in the garage! Especially as this freezing weather is hanging round- there is no chance of getting the PW out!


----------



## MAUI

Lowiepete said:


> Optimum Car Wax (OCW) is simply a spray wax with carnauba content. Not
> that much because of the difficulty in keeping it as a spray. It's very easy to
> apply and there's no wiping off, so there's minimal contact. Rather than use it
> as an LSP, it makes a top quality QD, in terms of protection.
> Regards,
> Steve


Not true Steve. OCW does have to be wiped off and is not considered a QD.


----------



## Lowiepete

MAUI said:


> Not true Steve. OCW does have to be wiped off and is not considered a QD.


I wonder if you have your acronyms mixed up...

Not wishing to start an argument here, but I stand by my words. I'll agree 
that OCW is not considered as a QD, but its ease of use and its fantastic 
results IMO do place it into the top league of QD products. If you are having 
to wipe it off, then you are using way too much!

Like almost everything else in the Optimum products range, less is more. In 
fact, the plush MF cloth will pick up enough product to go round the car a 
second time _without_ having to apply another spray. That carries with it a 
special feeling of satisfaction at a job well done...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death

steve_70 said:


> Thanks,I amslightly confused however, as I thought OID was there to bling the motor,top up the gloss/protection.... and the clue was in the name of Opti-Clean .... it being a cleaner and not a QD...you are saying that ONR is a better cleaner, is that correct... I would have thought OID was there to add to the protection and Gloss  Thanks in advance for clarification


I would be happy to use ONR on a well soiled car...But i would not use the opti-clean on one so heavily soiled...
Thats where i see the ONR of better use.
I have tried the ultimate finish waterless and im happy to use that on light soiled motors but no fully waterless wash on a heavy soiling....
All the fully waterless leave something behind that could be sealants or as often the case a wax.
The wax left behind will give its own repelancy but this may well not be as good as the sealant or wax that you had applied seperatly.
I will use ONR as a QD well rather a less water wash as i would not be after adding anything to the wax/sealant i had applied a week or 2 before.


----------



## MilesBetter

Many thanks James, all makes sense


----------



## MilesBetter

*How about this....*

James/ everybody, what would you reckon on this approach please for a less water and less touching approach....

Snow Foam >> Rinse >> Spray ONR QD >> Dry

My rationale/ thinking is that I guess you can never have a totally touchless wash (unless you have a dryer machine), and we adopt the approach of 'less water' wash, so following the rinse and prior to/ as part of the towel dry process apply ONR as QD through a spray bottle then towel dry.

...or even add the ONR to the foam lance bottle so the rinse process is ONR mix, then just dry with towels so Foam >> ONR Rinse >> Dry

Thoughts welcomed


----------



## andrew186

i wash my gtr almost every weekend with ONR because i live in an apartment and my carpark has no water / power source..

i usually drive out to the nearby jet wash at my local petrol station and give the car a quick blast with some soapy water and another blast with the "rinse" option.. just gets rid of all the major dirt that could cause scratches etc (it eases my mind at least!) 

while doing that i also use megs all wheel cleaner (spray on, rinse off with jet wash) to get rid of most of the brake dust etc

then its just a quick going over with ONR when i get back home 

i know it defeats the purpose of a "waterless" wash but its the only way i want to wash my car as i like the traditional way of washing and combining the two works great


----------



## james_death

steve_70,
I can see andrew186's point in that situation.
However if you are snow foaming i would not bother with the ONR but use a wash mit on foam or 2 bucket or both if you wish.
You are free to do what you wish steve_70 i can see you trying to avoid touching the car but i find snowfoam does not take that much off its the rinse with power washer after that takes more off i often use the foam rather than the following shampoo wash, to actually take the wash mit too and clean the car with it.
The fact im drawn to ONR, is the fact i dont have to get the powerwasher out and tangled up in cable and hose and packing all back up again.
Saving loads of time, in winter you dont get ice rink under the car, summer not dried a mess before you get the towels on it.
Oh yeah and water saved.


----------



## MilesBetter

Thanks James.


----------



## james_death

steve_70,
These Folk are the experts on onr,
Lowiepete, Mirror Finish, and Bigpickle.
Big Pickle vid in link below.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032

These have used onr for years and Lowiepete pretty much only uses onr i believe.


----------

